# SilverFi D-2 vs.Oyaide DR-510 Digital cables & SilverFi Spirit SG vs. Rumi SG interconnects  REVIEW



## Blackmore

[size=medium]INTRO[/size]
   
[size=12pt]After many years in this hobby I am starting to realize that there are some ways that one just can't explain. Ways that bring people closer, ways that actually don't have any boarders, ways that actually cannot be seen or felt, ways that actually connect two individuals without any logical explanation, maybe I could call them strange ways and be happy with it, but, even with such a label putted on-, it still amazes me how the whole becomes one and here is why.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Hmm, it sounds so familiar, that sentence: " when the whole becomes one", brings up one interesting philosophical theory that maybe will explain this. It says: "When one drop water meets another, how many drops do you get?" The answer is one and, actually, this is the explanation. When two individuals that share many things, meet, even without physical presence, they forming something very special and that is why I am writing this as a result.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]At some point, one young gentleman asked me about specific matter and before we knew, we started communicating through P.M's. , which brought another subject on the table and leads to that moment when I was introduced to Mr. Sezai Saktanber and his creation [/size][size=12pt]www.silverfi.com[/size][size=12pt]  /  [/size][size=12pt]http://silverfi.blogspot.nl/[/size]
   
[size=12pt]As you can see, SilverFi is The Cable Atelier, which has been around for some time now, started in between 1995/96 and has been continuously in making of all kind silver based audio cables.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]The passionate and always searching for perfect sound person behind is Mr. Sezai Saktanber, who started his career as urban/city planner, after graduation in 1973 from the Faculty of Architecture of Ankara's Middle East Technical University in Turkey. Having such position didn't make his love for music less, no, it was only getting stronger and he was always looking for perfection. Searching for aural nirvana brought new opportunity and he took the chance by founding an audio import enterprise back in 1995 and as already mentioned, short after its own cable atelier, which became, and still going, his main business later.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Manufacturing and finish.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]All SilverFi cables are hand-made in Turkey and by now 5th. generation products. They are crafted by Mr. Saktanber from bottom to top personally, using a unique drawing and casting technology with their own, specially cast, silver alloy. Basically, there are two different silver alloys with varying metal ratios, but in all cases, the proportion of silver used exceeds 95%. All SilverFi cables use air-gapped discrete strand topology and are unshielded. Reason, is personal choice of Mr. Saktanber, as he believes that shielding makes cables lifeless, blurred and fuzzy and a simple braiding architecture fulfils the shielding function. Still, careful attention should be paid to cable routing and it is better to keep away from power cables and transformers. The last, but not least, actually, severely important, all SilverFi cables are directional and should be used in the right direction only.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Design and Philosophy[/size]
   
[size=12pt]This is very simple: maximize the use of air for insulation, minimize the use of the other insulation materials.[/size]
  [size=12pt]All dielectric materials have negative sonic effects to varying degrees. Air doesn't store energy to release it out of time with the music the way other dielectrics do. Air dielectrics don’t smear or congest the sound. Each silver alloy strand is housed loosely inside its own sleeve to be mostly surrounded by air.[/size]
[size=12pt]SilverFi try to abstain from using more dielectric or heat/compression techniques during the annealing, drawing and tubing process since that negatively affects harmonic coherence, continuousness and micro/macro dynamics. A handcrafter's technique called _'cool tubing'_ helps each silver alloy strand to retain its intrinsic quality during the sleeving process. Almost all manufacturers use excessive heat and chemicals during the sleeving / jacketing process of the metal conductors. SilverFi don’t.[/size]
[size=12pt]SilverFi's conductors are not exposed to any heat, chemical processes or pressure techniques. Application of heat and pressure causes negative changes in the metal conductors properties and damages the ultimate performance of the cable. The sonic palette of SilverFi cables is quite different from other known brands/products. A cable should be transparent and well-balanced, yet pleasing in the long run. Mr. Saktanber listens to music at least 3-4 hours a day, so, this is all based on his own idea and preferences, which translated in the way this cables perform.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]To get the best out of SilverFi analogue interconnects, it is strongly recommend the use of their speaker cables, which will create the best possible match.[/size]
[size=12pt]Break-in is very important. Before any serious listening, SilverFi cables should be used for 300 hours. The cables continue to mature until they reach 500 hours.[/size]


----------



## Blackmore

[size=medium]SilverFi Digital D-2 cable Review[/size]
  
  
 [size=medium]This review based on my own system and on continuously listening on daily base for a total period of one month.[/size]
  
 [size=medium]On 27th of May the package arrived to my office in Amsterdam and from that moment I couldn’t wait until I got home, however, it didn’t stop me from checking them out, so, I opened up the package quickly and saw the same beautiful crafted SilverFi cables inside, as you can see on their website and pics here. Strange thing is, when you see them in reality, it does feel the same as when you see them online. I guess, the way the pictures are made, which I like a lot, gives you the right impressions about them and while this may not be that really interesting part, but for example, if I have to compare to JPS Aluminata, that I got on loan a while back, I was shocked when I held them in my hands for the first time, because they are heavy and totally inflexible and this is not the impression you may get if you see their pictures, but I don’t know, maybe it's me.[/size]
  
 [size=medium]Different story with SilverFi cables, as they are very light and very flexible, it's like holding small, thin snake that rolled on your hand. Not sure why I associate these with such predator, but maybe because SilverFi cables give you an impression of living beings. Don’t get me wrong, and again, comparing them to my own cables, feels like they were crafted by machine, which they are, while SilverFi cables giving me the handcrafted feeling only, with so much care and passion that the part of the person who made them, been transferred in to their silver bodies and this is a fact for me, as the way these beautiful cables sounding, can't be any different, no way.[/size]
  
  

  
 [size=medium] [/size]
  
  
 [size=medium]I will start with Digital D-2 and Oyaide DR-510 cables, as it was the first that I did, compared the two using my own interconnects. Both are silver cables, where Oyaide connectors are silver also.[/size]
  
 [size=medium]From the first notes I clearly heard the natural tone of Digital D-2 cable. You simply hear it in the way how the instruments sound like, their articulate detail and free of any veil presentation makes it very life like.[/size]
 [size=medium]Oyaide is Japanese made and knowing the Japanese sound culture, I recognize that delicate tone of it, which impressed and still impressing me with absolutely no fatigue manner of connecting you with music, so, both are close in their manner, but differ in their tonality, where D-2 have more neutral tone with lots of transparency and Oyaide more delicate, which is simply slightly colored. There is clearly more openness and clarity with SilverFi D-2, but not at the expense of natural and musical sound ability. I think that both cables are great, but the chosen way of bringing you closer to music is different. Oyaide can be called more forgiving as it is the way this wonderful cable sounds like, also, and this is where I starting feel that they are walking differ paths, D-2 is simply more transparent and honestly more closer to the record, while due its coloration, Oyaide have that mysterious delicacy that do not feel unnatural or losing the musicality either. Both can be called balanced in the way they portrait music, but in the way they portrait musicians SilverFi D-2 still have more linear structure, nothing jump out or take more attention, while DR-510 clearly showing the slightly upfront presentation of leading part, say, piano or voice. It's not really annoying or disturbing, but still have one step away from how SilverFi is sounding. This also has some little influence on the rest of the spectrum, which may get a bit shadowed presentation, while D-2's simply equally portrait, without hiding any part.[/size]
  
 [size=medium]When I was listening to Alboran Trio album "Near Gale" http://www.alborantrio.com/inglese/indexing.htm[/size] it was very clear to me how the musicians are presented using those cables, exactly like I wrote, using Oyaide DR-510 feels like you stand almost next to the piano, while some things slightly behind, but SilverFi offer more equally divided picture, where each instrument, or part of it ( think of drums ), sounds at the same level, but still not crossing each other.
 [size=medium]Another good example is Anna's Netrebko "Sempre Libera" http://www.annanetrebko.com/recordings/cd/4748002.php[/size] en the presentation of stage, includes Anna's voice and her movements on stage, all have less depth with Oyaide, its more closer to your ears, slightly upfront, like you sitting in the first row but not so with SilverFi, which reproduce clearly better stage depth and width, to me, closer to the record, without mixing or changing anything, like you are sitting in opera theatre balcony, where you can see the whole few and hear the full sound spectrum.
  
 [size=medium]There is no point to talking about the last detail with these as they both bring that easy enough to make sure that you don’t miss a lot or anything, but then again, the tonality is the key here, while both are great, but they do perform in different surrounding and I literally mean wire of course. All this airiness and freedom of extra clothing and shielding, creates that transparent and natural openness of SilverFi cable, while Oyaide, due its total different way of been enclosed, or I would say, surround coated, creates that delicacy, which reflects a lot what silver is capable of, but not at the same way.[/size]
 [size=medium]Comparing both, a good example will be how the hi hats or cymbals are presented, because it is easy to catch the differences by concentrating on this part of the music and like I already mentioned, SilverFi do not pushed them back, hide or covering them, clearly, they do have their own place and you don’t have to be worry you miss any of them. On the other hand, Oyaide don’t pay that high attention to the smallest detail and let them slightly shadowed, which make them less natural sounding.[/size]
  
 [size=medium]Verdict[/size]
  
 [size=medium]To me, both are very well made and worth to own / try and as I already wrote, they are great sounding cables with their own way of  bringing you closer to music. The differences are obvious, but not shocking, at least to my understanding of sound quality, however, even Oyaide do not losing by a large margin, I am defiantly for more open and natural way of SilverFi D-2 and while both getting my recommendation, my personal choice goes to SilverFi D-2[/size]
  
 [size=medium]Price wise, it doesn’t matter, as they both cost almost the same, which is very good and your personal preferences are demanding up here only, so, chose your flavor and enjoy![/size]
  
  
 [size=medium]System:[/size]
 [size=medium]Unison Research CD player with 2x ECC82 tubes on output stage, was used as transport[/size]
 [size=medium]Sony Vaio laptop[/size]
 [size=medium]Blacknote DAC30[/size]
 [size=medium]Black Pearl headphone amplifier[/size]
 [size=medium]Cary CAD 300B sei integrated amplifier[/size]
 [size=medium]AKG K702 headphones[/size]
  
 [size=medium]Cables:[/size]
 [size=medium]SilverFi Digital D-2 USD 198 p.m. ( reviewed 0,5m ) [/size]
 [size=medium]SilverFi Spirit SG - USD 245 p.m.  ( reviewed 0,70m )[/size]
 [size=medium]SilverFi Rumi SG - USD 495 p.m.  ( reviewed 0,70m )[/size]
  
 [size=medium]Digital Oyaide DR-510 silver 0,70m - EUR 190-210 [/size]
 [size=medium]Amber IC cooper 1m - was AUD 350 [/size][size=medium]http://www.audiophile.com/collections/amber[/size][size=medium] [/size]
 [size=medium]DHL Labs Silversonic USB[/size]


----------



## Blackmore

[size=12pt]This part of the review concerns two beautiful SilverFi cables from Black & Blue Series Interconnects, namely Spirit SG & Rumi SG, where Spirit SG was recently added. I was listening to them very closely  for over a month through my headphones & speakers.[/size]
  
 [size=12pt]If you have read my review about SilverFi  Digital D-2 cable it should be obvious that we are talking about a cable that is very transparent. Without any further surprise to me, here we clearly also have cables from the same family.[/size]
  
 [size=12pt]I will even go ahead and say, putting these cables all together in my system made a huge difference, but how does the Spirit SG compares to the more expensive Rumi SG? In this review I will try to explain their ways of presenting music, as both of them deserve that for sure.[/size]

  
  
  
  
  

  
  
  
*[size=12pt]Rumi SG[/size]*
  
 [size=12pt]General description of this wonderful cable will be refreshing and eye opening. It's like when your eyes are tired and getting less sharp, having some ice cold water all over your face fixes this and makes you feel much better, the eyes getting that therapy shock, which makes you feel like…yes, refreshed, but wait a minute guys as we are not there yet. After you gently touch your face with a soft jack-towel,  several seconds later your skin starts to feel more normal, better say natural, as the blood is getting its speed back and makes this possible and this is the feeling, at that specific moment, like you have been born again and even though that moment does not last long, with SilverFi Rumi SG cables it will and that’s the beauty of it.[/size]
  
*[size=12pt]Spirit SG[/size]*
  
 [size=12pt]The most correct description I can give, would be natural delicacy. It's when you make that first step out of bodega, while the day is getting to its end and the sun going down and becomes red and the air is not hot anymore, but just warmish with a fresh flavor, which is carried by the wind coming from the vineyard down the hill and after you slowly fall down in to that lazy chair, having a first sip of a soft and slightly sweet rose wine, you are starting to feel that happiness of peace and nothing can change that or nobody can take this moment from you. This is how I feel when I listen to music through Spirit SG cable. [/size]
  
 [size=12pt]Before I am going in to detail, I would like to say something that I think is very important. Silver, and that is my realization, isn't cold, bright and lifeless sounding material, no, all this depends on the way it's been made and put together.[/size]
  
*[size=12pt]Sound, emotions & more…[/size]*
    
*[size=12pt]Bass[/size]*
  
 [size=12pt]The most important for me, is to concentrate on that particular part of the record so I can detect all differences and nuances. I started with E.S.T. "Good Morning Susie Soho" track no. 2 Do They Jungle , which is a very complex track.[/size]
  
 [size=12pt]From the first notes it's very clear that Rumi is all about staying tight and articulate, no matter what, cool is what it is. Its natural presentation and ability of portraying the detail from deepest and most complex passages is very impressive. There is nothing around that string, only the air and its damn clear & clean to[/size]
  
 [size=12pt]It shouldn’t come as an surprise if bass sounds very tight, even maybe slightly dry, but believe me, this is 100% dependable on the record quality, as these cables are all about transparency, especially Rumi. For example, from the Arild Anderson album "Hyperborean" track no.2, which is also the name of it, gives you that amazing double bass solo that somehow lets me think of the lost soul in the desert, full of sorrow, which is surrounded by endless space. Imagine that, it supposed to sound dry, by giving you sad emotions, no sweet moments here, it’s a dream of the lost one who tries to find his way out, but unfortunately, all he has, is the desert of loneliness, however there are some parts of the solo that do sound fuller as well. Those little, short, thrilling moments of weakness, like after a long run, you are out of breath and stop to make the biggest inhale and let all this out the next few seconds, just to become more stable and to me, Aril performance translates and transfers this brilliantly, which is only possible with cables that are able to reproduce this from the deepest parts of the record and both of them do it with ease, but Rumi goes deeper, right to the soul of it.[/size]
  
 [size=12pt]When you compare to Spirit, its only lost, is with very complex moments, like the Track no.2 from E.S.T., bass simply transforming in more subtle presence, clearly fattier and less detailed. I will not call it messy, but with less presence and authority, but in reality, again, it's the short on air around it. When we come in the solo moment parts, things here are also not the same, while both do a great job, Spirit has more delicate tone and while the bass still has less ego, if you like, its tonality is perfectly natural without any artificial coloration, nothing of that kind, just different, that’s all.  There is also one thing I found very interesting and that is the fact that Spirit has slightly more punch and you can hear/feel it, especially with ambient and electronica, which I believe is because of little bit upfront signature, but basically, Rumi have clearly more air around the notes and clarity, that's the biggest difference, which automatically translates in better detail and balance.[/size]
  
*[size=12pt]Mids [/size]*

 [size=12pt]This is a very crucial department as it is territory of most joy, the place where all happens and therefore I choose Buddha-Bar IX 2CD's release by Ravin, track no. 8 from CD1 "Heart Beat Of Life" by Existence. 
 The complexity of things in this track are pretty on the age, I mean, sure, we all have our different opinions and ideas of complexity, but, to me, this is more than enough to point out every bit of all things you may find important. 
 Before I am going into detail, let me say that both cables are fantastic, but let's take a look a bit deeper.

 Here you will start truly appreciate the air between instruments and every small detail going on that Rumi simply amazes you with. I mean, Spirit is wonderful to, its slightly warmer signature makes the whole presentation more polite, but it doesn't mean Rumi is colder, tonality is different, it's like choosing one tube vs. another. Like I wrote, the track is full of everything, but it starts easy and pretty soon it develops in to the most complex sound. It happens in steps, getting complex and having a little break, then again, all those sounds and voices are getting in one point, in that particular moment when you literally feel the music. I know it may sound strange, but at that particular moment, when many differ sounds cross that mid territory, it feels like  you are inside of all this, like been underwater in the coral Red Sea, where the intensity of colors simply shock you. Same here, very intense and powerful music, but both cables allow you to enjoy this moment effortlessly, where Rumi does not miss a single, little thing at all, which impresses me even more, I simply get goose bumps, which is very emotional moment of been a part of it, simply exceptional. [/size]
  
*[size=12pt]Treble[/size]*
  
 [size=12pt]Both cables are doing great, but freedom from any coloration and greater airiness, makes Rumi my favorite. I mean, of course, there is more detail and preciseness, you hear all that, but that’s not the main reason. Different tonality, that’s what puts Rumi step ahead from Spirit, especially with certain music, such as opera for example, but I don’t see this as a limitation of Spirit, no, it is simply the way it was made, however, when you compare the two, without any doubts, Rumi wins, but also because of its ability of disappear in the sound, getting closer to the source as it can be, naturally adapting within your system and becoming one as a whole, all this makes Rumi a very special and much natural sounding cable than Spirit. When I listen to Anna Netrebko - Sempre Libera - Giuseppe Verdi - La Traviata - È strano! È Strano! Deutsche Grammophon, her soprano fluently takes the highest notes, literally goes through your ears and goes further, without any sign of having trouble, it's like the reality, when you are in the opera theatre, sitting on that best balcony and listen. I don’t know how it works, but it works magically perfect, with both, Rumi & Spirit, where Rumi is neutrally natural and Spirit has more delicate tone, like when you put some tinny cashmere blanket over it, which will softly add that warmth without becoming artificially colored and unatural. Sorry that I am repeating myself, but these cables are all about transparency and natural tone, period. Also it must be said how precise and grain free both cables are, especially through my speakers, endless enjoyment, for example Josete Ordonez Piedras y Rosas EP Studio Master FLAC 24bit 44.1kHz, the guitar solos are so beautiful, crystal clear, clean, precise and very musical.[/size]
  
*[size=12pt]Realization[/size]*
  
 [size=12pt]During the whole period I never felt that one cable totally destroys the other, which is the main thing that I have learned and realized about them. I truly enjoy listening to the music through them, but, there are things that definitely are not the same. The tonality is one of them and while this still is not an issue in general, with more deeper comparison, my favorite is Rumi. This cable goes deeper in to the source, bringing the most of it in a more balanced way, better authority and airiness, with a very realistic and natural tone. Another thing is transparency. While both are great in that department, Rumi does not compromise and shows you exactly what you put through it. This concerns not the source only, but the whole system as I am definitely hearing the differences of my CD player when I use it as stand alone or just transport, so, Rumi shows you all.[/size]
  
 [size=12pt]Where does all this leaves Spirit? Well, right there where it belongs, in the system of course. This cable is not a loser, actually, this cable is a winner as well, because of its own, very special signature, which is addicting, delightful and very musical, absolutely not artificial by any means, simply naturally delicate. Yes, it has more forgiveness in the character, which make it possible to accept some things easier, but this cable is not a panacea, if you know what I mean. Don’t expect wonders here either, as it will be, just as Rumi, showing no mercy, if you employ this cable wrongly. What I mean is, give these cables a good system with a good quality source and they show you the best of it, there is nothing else you will get,  just what the system is capable of only, so, if you like to try silver cables or would like to upgrade your present ones, these get my highest recommendation.[/size]
  
 [size=12pt]Enjoy![/size]
  
_[size=medium]p.m. Would like to thank *Mr. Saktanber* for make this possible, who is not only the man with golden ears, but also happened to be a very friendly and kind person.[/size]_
_[size=medium]Also, would like to thank *tohenk2* for his generosity by loaning me GS1000 & HD800, *rosgr63*, *maguire* and *alota *for open mind & support and, of course, *witness*, for introducing me to SilverFi and Mr. Saktanber.[/size]_
_[size=medium]Thank you very much guys, you have been and still are the best![/size]_


----------



## rosgr63

First Class Review!
  Thoroughly enjoyed reading it, learned a lot from you as I always do.
   
  Thanks for taking the time and all the hard work you put in it.


----------



## alota

nice and extensive review.
  and you´ve a nice room with hp´s stuffs


----------



## maguire

Great Thorough review Blackmore,you got right into it giving us all the emotions you felt and what the different cables brought to the table.
  A very enjoyable read and as a bonus you presented some artistic photo's also.... Bravo....
  Now I too would also like to try these cables from Turkey.......Why should you have all the fun...


----------



## Audio Jester

Thanks for the great review Blackmore!  I might have to investigate these....


----------



## Audio Jester

I was also wondering about the cables being unshielded and how you should avoid power cables etc.  If I was using these cables as an XLR interconnect (DAC to amp)  what precautions, if any, should I take to avoid interference from adjacent power cables on the DAC and amp?


----------



## Blackmore

Many thanks everyone for the kind words, really appreciate it.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote: 





audio jester said:


> I was also wondering about the cables being unshielded and how you should avoid power cables etc.  If I was using these cables as an XLR interconnect (DAC to amp)  what precautions, if any, should I take to avoid interference from adjacent power cables on the DAC and amp?


 
   
   
  Make sure they don't run parallel.


----------



## Blackmore

Thing is, in my own system, I never experienced any problems with that and the cables are all over the place. I suggest you just p.m. Mr. Saktanber,  fantastic person to have business with for sure. 
   
  THX
   
  Quote: 





audio jester said:


> I was also wondering about the cables being unshielded and how you should avoid power cables etc.  If I was using these cables as an XLR interconnect (DAC to amp)  what precautions, if any, should I take to avoid interference from adjacent power cables on the DAC and amp?


----------



## Audio Jester

Thanks Rosgr and Blackmore.  I think my wallet is mounting a legal case against me....oh well.


----------



## rosgr63

Head-Fi + Wallet don't go together..........


----------



## Blackmore

I just checked your profile, man, do yourself a favor and get Spirit SG at least. Also, strongly recommend their digital D-2 cable, simply best to combine them to get the best out of system, if you need or can use one of course. Pity they dont make any USB cables, but SilverFi going to make step in the headphone cables territory, starting with cables for Audeze, interesting.
   
  Let us know what you have decided please.
   
  THX
   
  Quote: 





audio jester said:


> Thanks Rosgr and Blackmore.  I think my wallet is mounting a legal case against me....oh well.


----------



## Audio Jester

Quote: 





blackmore said:


> I just checked your profile, man, do yourself a favor and get Spirit SG at least. Also, strongly recommend their digital D-2 cable, simply best to combine them to get the best out of system, if you need or can use one of course. Pity they dont make any USB cables, but SilverFi going to make step in the headphone cables territory, starting with cables for Audeze, interesting.
> 
> Let us know what you have decided please.
> 
> THX


 

 Thanks for the tip!  I was thinking Rumi SX with XLR for my DP1 to BHSE.  Your thoughts?
  EDIT: Also I dont see the Spirit SG in their product page??


----------



## Blackmore

Rumi is fantastic cable and Spirit is the new one, check the blog link, there are some feedbacks, many in Turkish, but google translates pretty nice, so you can get the main lines. I think it was not added on website yet, maybe he just wait for more feedbacks to make his final decision about production of it, but you can always ask through e-mail about it.
   
  This is tough as it can get, because it is very difficult not to like these cables and I am sure, if I didnt have Rumi at the same time, Spirit would got all credits, but than again, Rumi goes further and expose clearly more, so, if you look for something up to that level, buy Rumi then.
   
   
  Quote: 





audio jester said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I was thinking Rumi SX with XLR for my DP1 to BHSE.  Your thoughts?
> EDIT: Also I dont see the Spirit SG in their product page??


----------



## Audio Jester

Most awesome.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## saktanbers

...


----------



## Happy Camper

saktanbers said:


> i will not post on this thread anymore  till i learn the full details for manufaturers.
> 
> regards.


 Please continue to participate.

And I offer apologies for any embarrassment or angst posting may have caused.


----------



## maguire

Many thanks to saktanbers for giving us a tor of his cables.......


----------



## alota

now is officially member of trade.
 i also thank for the ooportunity to try a new cable


----------



## saktanbers

audio jester. alota, happy camper and maguire...
 thanks...


----------



## Audio Jester

saktanbers said:


> audio jester. alota, happy camper and maguire...
> thanks...



Thank you for this opportunity. I look forward to listening to your cables.


----------



## Happy Camper

saktanbers said:


> audio jester. alota, happy camper and maguire...
> thanks...


I'm the only one in the US to audition them?


----------



## Blackmore

Dont you know anyone, that lives near you, who can give them a try as well.? So far, you are.




happy camper said:


> I'm the only one in the US to audition them?


----------



## Happy Camper

I've contacted the current holder of the cables and they should be sent next week as they are working out of their area for the week.


----------



## scottosan

I am completely on board that perception in sound is very subject between analog components, but digital cables, can not in any way affect the delicateness, timber, or whatever excessive use of adjectives you decide to make use of.  The can either deliver the data stream reliably, or not.  If they can not deliver it reliably, it would be perceived with either pops, crackles or dropouts.  There is not mild affect that can roll of frequencies or add warmth.  It just is not possible no matter how much you want to justify your purchase.
  
 They do not carry an analog signal. The only components that can affect the quality of the produced sound are components that either convert or transmit analog signal. Digital cable carry a stream of 1's and 0's that do not translate to perceivable audio.  There is nothing a digital cable can do but either deliver that stream to you reliably or not.  The average cable that can be bought at your local computer store will only drop a single bit at the rate of 1 per 10(12) power which is 1,000,000,000,000 bit. Keep in mind that there are 5,872,025,600 bits on an audio CD.
  
 Think of it this way.  Take an original CD an compare the sound to an undamaged copy of the cd, or even a lossless digital format move to a computer. These sources processed by the same DAC will not sound any different.  I am sure most of you have had cd's not read properly, an as you know there is no in between with the sound quality, it either drops out or plays.  You don't hear warmth, sparkle or any other5 cent adjective as a result of the digital data delivery.


----------



## Audio Jester

scottosan said:


> I am completely on board that perception in sound is very subject between analog components, but digital cables, can not in any way affect the delicateness, timber, or whatever excessive use of adjectives you decide to make use of.  The can either deliver the data stream reliably, or not.  If they can not deliver it reliably, it would be perceived with either pops, crackles or dropouts.  There is not mild affect that can roll of frequencies or add warmth.  It just is not possible no matter how much you want to justify your purchase.
> 
> They do not carry an analog signal. The only components that can affect the quality of the produced sound are components that either convert or transmit analog signal. Digital cable carry a stream of 1's and 0's that do not translate to perceivable audio.  There is nothing a digital cable can do but either deliver that stream to you reliably or not.  The average cable that can be bought at your local computer store will only drop a single bit at the rate of 1 per 10(12) power which is 1,000,000,000,000 bit. Keep in mind that there are 5,872,025,600 bits on an audio CD.
> 
> Think of it this way.  Take an original CD an compare the sound to an undamaged copy of the cd, or even a lossless digital format move to a computer. These sources processed by the same DAC will not sound any different.  I am sure most of you have had cd's not read properly, an as you know there is no in between with the sound quality, it either drops out or plays.  You don't hear warmth, sparkle or any other5 cent adjective as a result of the digital data delivery.




I don't want to rain on your parade, but the cables that we are discussing currently are XLR cables that transmit an analog signal.


----------



## scottosan

Perhaps I was responding to the OP's title and 2nd post in this thread where he gave a lengthy review of the Digital cable referenced in the title


----------



## Happy Camper

scottosan said:


> I am completely on board that perception in sound is very subject between analog components, but digital cables, can not in any way affect the delicateness, timber, or whatever excessive use of adjectives you decide to make use of.  The can either deliver the data stream reliably, or not.  If they can not deliver it reliably, it would be perceived with either pops, crackles or dropouts.  There is not mild affect that can roll of frequencies or add warmth.  It just is not possible no matter how much you want to justify your purchase.
> 
> They do not carry an analog signal. The only components that can affect the quality of the produced sound are components that either convert or transmit analog signal. Digital cable carry a stream of 1's and 0's that do not translate to perceivable audio.  There is nothing a digital cable can do but either deliver that stream to you reliably or not.  The average cable that can be bought at your local computer store will only drop a single bit at the rate of 1 per 10(12) power which is 1,000,000,000,000 bit. Keep in mind that there are 5,872,025,600 bits on an audio CD.
> 
> Think of it this way.  Take an original CD an compare the sound to an undamaged copy of the cd, or even a lossless digital format move to a computer. These sources processed by the same DAC will not sound any different.  I am sure most of you have had cd's not read properly, an as you know there is no in between with the sound quality, it either drops out or plays.  You don't hear warmth, sparkle or any other5 cent adjective as a result of the digital data delivery.


This thread isn't for Science Templars. They gave you a forum of your own to argue. This is for those with an opposing view who believe cables do have an impact.


----------



## Happy Camper

Still no cables here.


----------



## Audio Jester

We should be due for a review soon? Your thoughts Jules?


----------



## Happy Camper

I have in my hands, three pair of balanced cables. Thank you Jules for getting them here. It's going to be a busy time for me but I'll make the time to use them justly.


----------



## Blackmore

This is good news, have fun Happy Camper.


----------



## Happy Camper

Just took the time to pop in the Shaman. I just love silver sound. The ease and clarity at low volumes are beautiful.

Burning in the Rumi now. The live recordings are putting a grin on this face. The open window to the sound is truly like being there. I was lucky to have seen Fleetwood Mac tour The Dance. Silver Spring puts chills to my back. The triangle has such a beautiful resonating tone. Govi's Spanish Guitar gives you the feel of the hand work on the neck as his picking resonates with the violin interplay. Color me impressed.


----------



## Audio Jester

Are the reviews to be posted here or is there another thread?


----------



## Happy Camper

This is as good a place as any but I'll follow the guide.


----------



## saktanbers

hi guys 
  
 I am just back from summer escape mountain village Geyikbayırı and ready to see whats going on recently


----------



## alota

saktanbers said:


> hi guys
> 
> I am just back from summer escape mountain village Geyikbayırı and ready to see whats going on recently


 
 "Summer"???


----------



## saktanbers

lets say extended summer season from June to October. this season is now good to boil pomegranate and carob juice. both are good for your body and  listen to music


----------



## alota

saktanbers said:


> this season is now good to boil pomegranate and carob juice.


 
 never tried this juice.i´m curious


----------



## saktanbers

after juices of fresh pomegranate and carob are extracted  both are slowly boiled on wood fire. 1 spoon full of both is very good for body,veins and both are strong antioxidants. you should try it.


----------



## Audio Jester

I had carob syrup once in Malta. The lady who sold it to me spent 15mins telling me about all of the health benefits of the stuff! 

That aside, how are the reviews coming along?


----------



## Happy Camper

Ok, this is my take on listening the last couple weeks and doing some comparisons the last two days. 

Signal: Flac 44.1/16 Foobar(no DSP)> Straightwire Starlight USB> Lynx Hilo> review cables> Rotel RMB-100 125w monoblocks> HE-6 (standard cable)

My normal wires were the Emotiva stranded copper balanced 1 m. 

Music live material

Shaman- The sound brightens up more with a better balance of tone and timbre. The soundstage was relaxed and natural sounding. The acoustic string has a sweeter ring to it and the vocals more pronounced and exposed. The music was easier to hear at lower volumes with more information being heard. 

Spirit- The music opens up even more with more of the signal being heard. I could hear more of the stage sounds clearly and the soundstage expanded. The decay was longer with a more complex sound. I just got more emotion out of the music and kept me more attentive. 

Rumi- I listened to this the most as it's the best presentation of all. The soundstage was full and expansive. The crowd noise was very directional and clear. The little ques like throat clearing, the shuffling of the bodies as they settle down from an applause, the decay of laughter and conversations. The sound of the instruments were positioned across the stage instead of the three blob positioning I'm used to. It was a noticeable improvement over the other two and reminded me more of a speaker presentation with a more 3-d feel to it. 

The instruments and vocals are the best I've heard from my system to date. The delicate instruments were distinct and well exposed in relationship to the rest of the instruments. You can hear the full body of each note just as clearly as you'd hear it live. The weight of drums are impactful and very real sounding. The texture of the skin and the snap of the stick just jumps out. MIck Fleetwood is so aggressive and you could follow every drum in the kit. If I could use a cliche, there was a film removed from the sound. Electronics were not just a massive wall of sound but very detailed. The marching drums in Tusk on The Dance were very noticeable when they marched onto the stage, they would swing the drums from side to side and you could notice the pitch change coming from front to back as they came across the stage. The growl of the organ resonated with a clear edge at the bottom instead of turning fuzzy and ill defined. Christie's piano was pure and her voice as mesmerizing as sitting in the crowd. The vocals of Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young in the 60s had a purity of voice that just meshed so well. Crosby and Nash in particular could harmonize like few others and the presentation drew me into their vocals like I remember them live. When you have that little grin on your face when you hear things in your music that you've never heard after hearing the same pieces for decades, you know there's something working right. Call it synergy, call it magic, call it placebo. But the emotion and gratification I get listening to these cables leaves me wishing I could keep them here. 

I put the Emotiva back in just to make sure I wasn't fooling myself and the sound reverted back to a darker, less dynamic, compressed presentation. 

I am very impressed with the clarity and natural sound these cables gave. It was more realistic than I've been accustomed to and I've not been this engaged with my music since I got my HE-6. Now that I know how real my music can be presented, I'm motivated to finish my last tweak of cables and silver has given me the most real sound yet. I will try the purer copper before spending as silver is pretty expensive but I won't compromise now that I've heard these cables. That Rumi is one special cable. 

Thank you Sezai for the time you've given me with your special products. It has been a joy to experience and you've convinced me there are differences in cables. It's not that it changes the signal but lets more of the signal through without any impact on it. So much so that I'm baffled science can't figure it out.


----------



## Audio Jester

Great stuff Happy Camper!


----------



## Blackmore

Congratulations Happy Camper, good to feel that emotional part from your impressions, where you are simply one big step closer to joy of music, well done.
  
 I like that one
  
*So much so that I'm baffled science can't figure it out.*
  
 THX


----------



## alota

nice review HC


----------



## saktanbers

happy camper said:


> Ok, this is my take on listening the last couple weeks and doing some comparisons the last two days.
> 
> Signal: Flac 44.1/16 Foobar(no DSP)> Straightwire Starlight USB> Lynx Hilo> review cables> Rotel RMB-100 125w monoblocks> HE-6 (standard cable)
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you "Happy Camper" for your soulful impressions. Feeling yourself "Closer to Music" makes me happy.
 I also admire the heavenly vocals of CSNY. Another of my favourite album is from David Crosby  "if i could only remember..."
  
 Thanks again for your valuable time and passion.


----------



## Happy Camper

Closeness is an understatement. I have a lot of old rock and the Rumi presented it like it has never been heard. The better recorded stuff is just perfect but I'm most impressed with how well they made my Ten Years After, Wishbone Ash, Gypsy and Genesis sound. I am truly sad to have to send them out. My old material sounds like remasters. 

We get revelations on occasion that ups the reference and I have had one with my time with these bad boys. I've heard silver before and it's been bright and bass light. Not your creations. You are to be applauded for your efforts because you have an ear and it's obvious in the product.


----------



## sondaugergo

great.Great Thorough review Blackmore,you got right into it giving us all the emotions you felt and what the different cables brought to the table.


----------



## Blackmore

Thanks for taking your time, glad you like it. Hopefully, more members will post their impressions soon.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


sondaugergo said:


> great.Great Thorough review Blackmore,you got right into it giving us all the emotions you felt and what the different cables brought to the table.


----------



## maguire

Nice to hear that Happy camper enjoyed his time with the cables from Mr Sezai. Just confirms what I thought......
 Mr Blackmore's ears don't Lie....


----------



## Happy Camper

Any thought to making a USB cable Sezai?


----------



## saktanbers

happy camper said:


> Any thought to making a USB cable Sezai?


 
 R&D is on the run. hopefully mid or late 2014


----------



## Blackmore

Who will get the cables next, are they already on their way?

THX


----------



## saktanbers

mike e. got them this morning.


----------



## Blackmore

Very good news, have fun Mike.


----------



## Blackmore

Things changed a little and Stan ( maguire ) should get the cables soon now, waiting for your impressions mate.


----------



## maguire

Mike has posted them out to me so just waiting on them to land. Once they do I will do some serious listening.


----------



## Happy Camper

Any initial impressions?


----------



## Blackmore

Cables still on their way to *maguire*


----------



## maguire

Still waiting for the cables to arrive....


----------



## Happy Camper

Slow boat.......


----------



## saktanbers

we need northeast winds


----------



## Koeni

Wrong thread. Please delete.


----------



## saktanbers

?


----------



## maguire

The Cables have landed......Well Australia is a long way away you know.....


----------



## maguire

Wow to look at these cables is a "Turkish Delight" for the eyes........Sezai is a master craftsman.......I have never seen cable like this before.
 Now I cant wait to hear what they can do.


----------



## maguire

Just an update guys,
 I am currently burning in my speakers with all 3 cables also in the equation, until at least the earliest time of next week.
 so at this time unable to post any findings other than their looks & build quality.
 The burn in will im sure bring positive results to the cables also........


----------



## Happy Camper

I burned them in so they have over 200 hrs on them. Also if you connect the three , they burn in together.


----------



## maguire

Well lets just say they are going to be cooked well done....when I have finished.  Currently using 2 with 1 system &  the Rumi with the other.


----------



## scottosan




----------



## saktanbers

i was in my summer mountain house this weekend. antalya-geyikbayırı is also universally famous for its goat cheese, olive and oliveoil and mountain climbers.


----------



## maguire

Well I have had the Cables long enough now, I have been burning in my speakers as you all well know. My speakers have not been fully burned in, due to the many days of drinking, eating etc which comes with the Festive spirit of things.
 But I did get always get the chance to listen to Music through the time of burn in, so everything was not a waist of time.....My best listening sessions were done today. What did I think.....
 OK I have 2 systems, 1 featuring the W4S SE pre Dac2 & SX1000 mono blocks class D set up, paired with Rethm Maarga speakers, which don't let anything hide that's for sure....Although these speakers need a much longer break - in period, I was satisfied enough that I could give a fair judgment call on the sound.
 I used Sezai's Shaman & Spirit cable on this from the very beginning, so I was quite used to the sound.
 The thing is its when I replaced these cables to my own cables which I had purchased from the 4 sale threads here on Headfi, which in fact replaced the original W4S cables. I could hear the sonic difference between these new cables & the W4S cables after some listening, not a huge amount but the quality was higher than the original, so I mean I read the reviews about Sezai's cables but its only as stated before, when I replaced them with others,
 its only then that it hit me hard......This Review will be about what I heard after I replaced Sezai's cables.
  
 What had happened to the sound? Where was that 3D like sound stage gone? it was a flat 2 stage now.
 Gone was the Dynamics, meaning when you hear all the instruments from quite to loud, the music sounded labored, I'm not kidding...The bass that was snappy tight & fast was now sounding like I was feeling after feasting ....bloated & slow to react. The mids were also effected , lost ...Recessed somewhere in the background, the highs were not going to escape either, These Maargas will let you know don't worry about that.. They revealed the highs to be extreme, harsh sounding, extremely fatiguing after half an hour listening.
 As I mentioned earlier the 3D Presentation was definitely gone, sound staging was weird, Before I was able to shut my eyes and place the musicians in my room now it seems all jumbled less defined. Yes I took it for granted that my system sounded good but the removing of The Shaman & Spirit Cables has got me on a downer big time.....Its like the hangover after a heavy drinking session with good friends, now it made my head hurt, my appetite for music is not there, I'm depressed......Who would have thought some cables can bring so much to your system?
  
 Now on to the Rumi....Do we have to??????? My head is starting to ache even more now.......
 The Rumi was connected to my main amps also consisting of SX1000 Mono's Dodge6 CD player no dac Audio gd ref 7 pre, Ambience Ref1600 speakers which are a ribbon Hybrid. After Listening to what his cables did in my small room I was certainly reluctant to take the Rumi off my main set up. I was in for one mighty Shock...It was like night & day ....Hey who through the blanket over my system???? Oh no here we go again, This time the difference was even more stark.... I am too despondent to write anymore about these cables.....I just took it for granted my system sounded a certain way but now I'm left scratching my head having to pass these things on....Do I really have to???? Yes because they deserve to be heard by as many people as possible. 
 Sezai, your art is of a different world, your passion is interwoven in every thread of these gorgeous cables. They are a Masterpiece of thought, craft and design. Even though I am reaching for the Aspirins for my Audio Hangover, Your cables have shown me what can be done, One day I hope to purchase these cables..... Thank You again Sezai, for giving me the opportunity to taste & hear your wonderful cables.
 Now I don't know who is next on the list....can you pls PM me with your details......Oh ye don't forget to get some Aspirin......


----------



## Blackmore

Thanks Stan, very clear and to the point impressions mate.


----------



## saktanbers

thanks stan


----------



## Audio Jester

Nice review Stan. I am eagerly looking forward to trying these cables....wish my amp was here already.


----------



## maguire

Thanks guys, I just could have gone on & on about these cables, they are that good. So I kept it brief & tried to express my feelings when these were removed from my system's. Brook you are really in for a taste of Audio Nirvana, especially with the gear you will use...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I have spent the last 3 or so hours trying to come to terms listening without these gems in my system.....It's not easy I can tell you.....
 I have experienced HP cables that really have blown me away, but never to this state in my larger speaker system. I know there are many cable skeptics out there, I'm not having a go at them at all, but just give Silver fi cables a try......You may just change your outlook....


----------



## Happy Camper

If they didn't change their minds, they are lying to themselves. As has been mentioned by a couple of us now, it's not as noticeable when you put them in as much as going back to your usual cables. In that, there is a clear difference. Outstanding products.

There is another possibility that burn in is needed on cables taken out of service.. But they were only out for a few weeks.


----------



## Audio Jester

Sadly my new amp will not be burnt-in, but I am nonetheless looking forward to these cables and what they can offer. It's kind of like a second Christmas.


----------



## saktanbers

All the best in 2014...


----------



## rosgr63

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## Happy Camper

Same to you Sazai. A successful year to you and all reading this.


----------



## saktanbers

I hope 2014 would be a good and productive year for all of us.


----------



## Blackmore

Very musical Year for everyone!!!


----------



## Audio Jester

All the best for 2014!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  May good vibrations find you all!


----------



## maguire

All the best Everyone.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Another year is upon us already.....


----------



## Blackmore

Hi guys, are the cables on their way to Audio Jester?
  
 THX


----------



## maguire

No, they are still with me Blackmore, I'm just waiting on when the jester is ready, then he can pm me with his details so I can send them on.


----------



## Audio Jester

My apologies, I am holding things up. When I ordered my BHSE I was told I would receive it by October.... Of last year. Justin says it's not far away now. It's par of the course with Headamp, amazing products with amazing waiting periods.


----------



## maguire

Dont be anxious Jester, you have no control on these things........Meanwhile I will just have to hold on to these longer, but hey Im not complaining......


----------



## Blackmore

@ Audio Jester
  
 Any news about your order / amp?
  
 THX


----------



## Audio Jester

blackmore said:


> @ Audio Jester
> 
> Any news about your order / amp?
> 
> THX



Yes and no. Justin is in the final stages of assembling the amp and then needs to test it. Unfortunately I have not been given a definite date that it will be finished. I have spoken with Sezai and I believe he may change the order of the tour.

[EDIT] : Sezai confirmed that there will not be a change to the order of the tour.


----------



## Blackmore

OK, hopefully it will not take that long anymore.
  
 THX
  
 Quote:


audio jester said:


> Yes and no. Justin is in the final stages of assembling the amp and then needs to test it. Unfortunately I have not been given a definite date that it will be finished. I have spoken with Sezai and I believe he may change the order of the tour.
> 
> [EDIT] : Sezai confirmed that there will not be a change to the order of the tour.


----------



## Blackmore

Justin take his time for sure Audio Jester, you must be very patient person


----------



## Audio Jester

blackmore said:


> Justin take his time for sure Audio Jester, you must be very patient person


 

 I can be.  Sometimes too patient for my own good.  What makes it worse is that I have been waiting 9 months to hear my 009's......


----------



## saktanbers

i am optimistic


----------



## Happy Camper

What's happening with the review trail?


----------



## Audio Jester

happy camper said:


> What's happening with the review trail?


 i am holding things up. I am waiting for my BHSE to arrive. Sadly Justin won't give a definite date for completion currently, but I believe he is at the point of final assembly and testing them.


----------



## maguire

I currently have them, but have been unable to listen to them for the past 2 months due to both my ears being so badly infected...
 Real shame because I too have  new mono's & cannot even hear how these cables sound with it....I cant even hear how my monoblocks sound as I have never heard them properly due to my ear condition. Its like my ears are full of water, shure I hear sounds but thats about it...Although it has been getting better, still not enough to sit down & enjoy them.
 I wanted to hear the Sezai's cable so badly with them.....


----------



## saktanbers

sorry to hear your illness. i wish you a quick regain of your health. take care


----------



## maguire

Thank you for your kind words Sezai. Im on tender hooks at the moment as my main concern is just hope I don't get any permanent hearing damage resulting from it.


----------



## Happy Camper

If they were still in the states I'd pay to use them until the Hawaiian was ready. I have my DAC back and HE-6 mods done. Well, all but the cables. I have opened the sound stage by removing the grillls and and damping material so the Rumi cables have me salivating.


----------



## saktanbers

who knows. they may return back to us. we'll see


----------



## Blackmore

I hope Justin read this thread and will send Audio Jester his amp soooon)))


----------



## saktanbers

if justin sends the blue hawai in 2 weeks i will invite him to a fish or  sishkebap diner in antalya by the sea with a nice bottle of wine.


----------



## Audio Jester

saktanbers said:


> if justin sends the blue hawai in 2 weeks i will invite him to a fish or  sishkebap diner in antalya by the sea with a nice bottle of wine.


 ROFL! 
Well, if that doesn't get things moving quicker I don't know what will.


----------



## Blackmore

Send me that bottle mate 
  
 Ah, just see that you gave him 2 weeks, damn
  
  
  
 Quote:


saktanbers said:


> if justin sends the blue hawai in 2 weeks i will invite him to a fish or  sishkebap diner in antalya by the sea with a nice bottle of wine.


----------



## Blackmore

Now its official 2 weeks ago, so, the dinner and bottle of wine are mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Audio Jester
  
 Most probably, your amp getting special English lessons with Australian accent / dialect, so you both can get along much easier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
On the serious note, any news?
  
THX


----------



## Audio Jester

blackmore said:


> Now its official 2 weeks ago, so, the dinner and bottle of wine are mine:veryevil:
> 
> Audio Jester
> 
> ...




Lol, the waiting is killing me.... I could have used that bottle of wine...  

To my knowledge (as best as I can confirm), my amp is currently being tested. Hopefully it will be sent via Rocket Pigeon so it arrives quickly. If I hear anything more you will be the first to know.


----------



## saktanbers

this is the table


----------



## saktanbers

this is the place...


----------



## Audio Jester

Wow.... I need to get myself to Turkey.


----------



## saktanbers

be my guest.


----------



## Blackmore

My guess is, he will not only check your amp like those  spaceship rockets Russian made NOS Military tubes, but also will fully burn in, isn't?
  
  
  
 Quote:


audio jester said:


> Lol, the waiting is killing me.... I could have used that bottle of wine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Audio Jester

i guess that the amp will slightly burnt in when I receive it. *sigh* It is unfortunate that the delivery date was pushed back so far, considering I was originally told I would receive the amp last year in October. If i have not received any formal confirmation regarding the delivery of my amp in the second round of postage I will inform Sezai. 

Again I thank Sezai and everyone else for their patience. In a strange way we have all shared in the Headamp experience.


----------



## saktanbers

i wonder how many bh amps have been assembled till now and what is the production number for a month?
  
 are there too much orders to supply or problems on the production line?
  
 nevertheless, we are all waiting the delivery of your amp asap


----------



## Audio Jester

saktanbers said:


> are there too much orders to supply or problems on the production line?


 Justin has been having many issues with the manufacturers of the face plate of the amp.


----------



## saktanbers

additionally, you will  be needing some time for burn-in. good luck


----------



## maguire

Hey guys, I am finally getting on the mend as far as my ears are going....I could not really hear any differences in the cables with my hearing like it was, really sad.
  
 Got me wondering was it placebo? Did I really hear so much difference before?  Man...so much time has passed with my ears so swollen & sore.
  
 Anyway to cut to the chase, Today I said I would give it another try. After so long I played my system again & to my surprise it was sounding very nice....Wow Music again that I enjoyed...
 You don't realize how important our ears are, often we take them for granted until one day you realize, then your whole life just not the same.
 Anyway after a couple of hours enjoyment, again my first in quite a while...where I finally enjoyed anyway.
 I then thought I would hook up Sezai's cables to see....rather hear if I could discover anything at all.
  
 ....Boy am I glad I did, Sezai, it was definitely not placebo, I can assure you.
 I ran the Rumi into my power amps then the next fattest cable (sorry cannot remember the name) into my Dac2.
 The results were simply amazing. Now I know just how good these cables are, they make such an amazing difference.
 First thing that struck me Listening to Oscar Peterson trio - We Get Requests on K2 HD mastering disc, was the bass had become tighter more defined, you could hear the plucking of the strings
 I didn't realize my system was sounding so bloated....Next was this amazing thing that happened to the highs, it had become more sweeter to my ears meaning less fatiguing, I immediately sensed this as my ears have become very sensitive...Don't get me wrong here, not dropping or missing anything...in fact I would dare say the treble extended further without becoming harsh or sibilant.
 You could hear the brushes which seemed to envelop you, the crispness of cymbals the drums in general becoming alive  i could hear the sticks hitting.
 Oscars piano was not left out, It seemed to also get cleared up. I liken Sezai's cables to Wipers on a car....We all know the feeling of driving with dirty windows, then when you spray water & use the wipers ahhh You can see again. Yes its the same feeling for me. I have also noticed the imaging has improved also, & being ribbon hybrids they just envelop you with sound.
  
 So sorry about not writing anything lately, I know I have had them for so long now....So long that I want to put my name on them.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But the fact was I might as well not had them as I could not listen....I am sure glad I tried them today, my ears are also....My Wallet will be kicking me as well as the Minister of finance...
 "Ahh hello dear...." Simply put, I know why I was so impressed the first time. I think its the combo of both cables in the system that works best for me, But then it opens a Pandora's box of imagining just what Sezai's cables can do if I had Digital interconnect, & speaker cables.....Hmmmmm The minister of Finance face is turning darker shades of red......
  
 Anyway, glad to at least comment on something...I'm so glad it was such a positive experience again....as I was getting worried for a while there...But I assure you my fellow Headfiers it was all down to my ears.....Sezai you have won me over yet again....Thank you. By the way the Minister of Finance hates you.....


----------



## Audio Jester

maguire
Good to see you are on the mend! Nice review, i can't wait to get these cables into my system.


----------



## maguire

Maaaaate.....Youre in for treat...I am shifting through some of my CD's, Wow Pat Metheney's  Acoustic Album "Whats it all about"....Sounds in a nutshell - surreal.
  I'm just enveloped in gorgeous sound, hearing every note plucked on the guitar, the strumming just has me in a state off bliss. What have I been missing.....
 I liken it to being locked up for 3 months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Now I have been set free...Released, really appreciating everything around me the sounds.....I'm stopping to smell the roses so to speak. These cables are just the finishing touch to your system fine tuning it to its maximum potential.


----------



## saktanbers

maguire said:


> Hey guys, I am finally getting on the mend as far as my ears are going....I could not really hear any differences in the cables with my hearing like it was, really sad.
> 
> Got me wondering was it placebo? Did I really hear so much difference before?  Man...so much time has passed with my ears so swollen & sore.
> 
> ...


 
  
 maguire, really happy to see you are back to listening. thank you for the insightful feedback. send my regards to the minister of finance


----------



## Audio Jester

maguire said:


> Maaaaate.....Youre in for treat...I am shifting through some of my CD's, Wow *Pat Metheney's  Acoustic Album "Whats it all about"*....Sounds in a nutshell - surreal.
> I'm just enveloped in gorgeous sound, hearing every note plucked on the guitar, the strumming just has me in a state off bliss. What have I been missing.....
> I liken it to being locked up for 3 months.
> 
> ...


 






  Great album, what a nice way to celebrate your return to higher fidelity.  I will get my Bieber all set to go for when those cables arrive....


----------



## maguire

Ahhh ....You are a master craftsman Sezai....What more can I say....Simply magical expereince...Totaly lost in the Music & not bothered by anything else...
 That surely is the ultimate compliment to these cables...They just let you enjoy your Music.... Audiom Jester:  Bieber????? Ahhh I think you are playing with me right?


----------



## Audio Jester

maguire said:


> Audio Jester:  Bieber????? Ahhh I think you are playing with me right?


----------



## saktanbers

maguire said:


> Ahhh ....You are a master craftsman Sezai....What more can I say....Simply magical expereince...Totaly lost in the Music & not bothered by anything else...
> That surely is the ultimate compliment to these cables...They just let you enjoy your Music.... Audiom Jester:  Bieber????? Ahhh I think you are playing with me right?


 
 thank you guys. i am flattered. let  great music be always  with you


----------



## Happy Camper

I again comment on the science forum denying cables have an audio influence. I would love to have them do their voodoo on these cables. Actually, I'd like to hear the step up into the Turquoise series. I've been convinced.


----------



## maguire

You mean there is a step up to these? Turquoise series??? Wow can there be better?
 These cables just cleared or rather smooth out the harshness/Shrill of my system making me able to spend longer time listening & enjoying the  Music.
 Now you tell me there's a turquoise series...I wonder what they will do???......... Maybe its better that I don't know.....For my health....But Damn Sezai never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Blackmore

Got an digital D2S cable from Mr. Sezai, this one replacing D2 I reviewed earlier, right now its burn in, hopefully in few weeks will be able to write  some.
  
  
 @AudioJester
  
 I am starting to feel  your pain mate


----------



## Audio Jester

Lol. Hang in there mate!


----------



## maguire

Notice I am not complaining at all.....I had a mate with so called Golden Ears come past yesterday & he commented on how good the system was sounding...
 Infact he had'nt heard the Ambience Ref 1600's sound so good before....He should know, as I got them from him....I didnt say a word about the cables, he sat there & was rather awed.
 Well that only proves my ears are back & It has nothing to do with "percieved better sound in my head".  Master Sezai's magic at work here....Just gets the best out of your set up.
 I feel for you Audio Jester......But at the same time I will be the protector of the cables for as long as it takes...I know that's tough ...But someone has to do it...


----------



## Blackmore

Another month passed, any news Audio Jester?
  
 Meanwhile, there is an interesting review by Tony on his own website, he were checking Samarkand XLR IC, so, for those who interested you can read up here.
  
 By the way, Samarkand is a very old and unique city in Uzbekistan, its architecture simply amazes
  
  
 THX


----------



## Audio Jester

It goes like this. Justin confirmed that I will receive my amp before the end of this month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## saktanbers

registan square samarkand. beatiful architecture from past. it names one of our turquoise series interconnects 
  
 BTW , i hope justin keeps his word on timing. what a wait it was


----------



## Audio Jester

Again, I want to thank Sezai for his seemingly limitless patience and my apologies to those waiting behind me to try these cables. This has been a very long and surprisingly bumpy road. I am trying to remain positive about the situation (considering my warranty is about to run out on my new 009's that I have never listened to). The minute I know any info I shall post it here.


----------



## saktanbers




----------



## saktanbers

audio jester said:


> This has been a very long and surprisingly bumpy road. I am trying to remain positive about the situation (considering my warranty is about to run out on my new 009's that I have never listened to).


 
 you will need at least 300 hours for the stax 009. preferably more than 500 hours. i can get your burn-in impressions of stax009. i am also considering to buy a 009 in the midterm  to experience the "legend". i own a quad ESL63 since 96, so i have high expectations


----------



## maguire

Meanwhile I am soooooooooooo lucky to have been enjoying your wonderful cables.....


----------



## Happy Camper

maguire said:


> Meanwhile I am soooooooooooo lucky to have been enjoying your wonderful cables.....


Have you put your old cables back in to see if you can hear a difference?


----------



## maguire

No, not since I replaced the older cables I had. When i did so back then there was a time when my ears where badly infected, my hearing was impared.
 I could hear no differences. When my ears came good which took several months, I A B'd them both & the results were obvious, so I havent bothered putting back my original cables. But by the looks of things I will be having to take them out & passing them on soon...
 For me, these are the best interconnects I have heard with my system.


----------



## Happy Camper

maguire said:


> .....
> For me, these are the best interconnects I have heard with my system.


Well, thus far, we've all come the same conclusion. Bravo Silverfi for your efforts.


----------



## saktanbers

thank you guys. all my effort is to get "closer to music"


----------



## Blackmore

We have reached a D-day, tell us the tracking number AJ
  
  
  
 Quote:


audio jester said:


> It goes like this. Justin confirmed that I will receive my amp before the end of this month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Audio Jester

I find myself sitting here with what little patience I have left, a pair of Stax 009 that are brand new that no longer have a warranty, a quad set of el34ph tubes that are untested and unreturnable, and an empty shelf.  I feel that I must back out of this cable test for the sake of all the other Head-Fiers who have been forced to wait to hear Sezai's craftsmanship.  I am deeply sorry for this ridiculous situation I have caused, unfortunately due to my own gullibility I have let you all down.  I will contact Sezai directly and apologise for this and hopefully the next person in line will get to enjoy the cables soon.


----------



## Blackmore

No-o-o...Oh man, I admire you mate, what a shame, hopefully, all your gear will be o.k. and I am sure Sezai will understand, we all do. 
  
 So, you havent heard from Justin since last email?
  
 Quote:


audio jester said:


> I find myself sitting here with what little patience I have left, a pair of Stax 009 that are brand new that no longer have a warranty, a quad set of el34ph tubes that are untested and unreturnable, and an empty shelf.  I feel that I must back out of this cable test for the sake of all the other Head-Fiers who have been forced to wait to hear Sezai's craftsmanship.  I am deeply sorry for this ridiculous situation I have caused, unfortunately due to my own gullibility I have let you all down.  I will contact Sezai directly and apologise for this and hopefully the next person in line will get to enjoy the cables soon.


----------



## Audio Jester

blackmore said:


>


 

 Thanks Blackmore, I hope so.
  
 Justin has been keeping all of us updated via his posts in the BHSE thread.  Personally I don't want to discuss further as I run a risk of crossing some lines around here.


----------



## saktanbers

dear AJ.,
  
 no worries for my side. take your time to test your long awaited gear. we are in no hurry.
  
 btw, have you listened to 009 with stax's dedicated amp? how about getting a used stax amp in the mean time 
  
 normall i am a triod man. my other favourite tubes are EL84 and 6V6. but all depends on the employed circuits, parts quality and craftsmanship.
  
 i am sure BW will be good companion to your 009.
  
 take care.


----------



## Audio Jester

saktanbers said:


> dear AJ.,
> 
> no worries for my side. take your time to test your long awaited gear. we are in no hurry.
> 
> ...


 

 Again, it is VERY kind of you to be so patient with me.  I can't shake the feeling that I am stuffing things up for the other people in line to hear your cables, but if you wish for me to still be included then I will accept that.
  
 I have heard the 009 on a Stax amp, but they were not my pair.  If I could rewind time I would have totally got another amp in the interim, but it is much easier to have 20/20 hindsight.  I did try recently to aquire another amp, but the distributor was out of stock, the store I usually purchase my gear through was out of stock, and the distributor rang all the stores that he thought would have a Stax amp to confirm that they had no stock.  Unfortunately the next shipment is not until later this month and I get the feeling my BHSE will have arrived (or at least will be ready for postage) by that time.


----------



## saktanbers

just came to my mountain house for summer and normally will be here till mid october.
 in the meantime awaiting the delivery of bhse and aftermath 
 btw, geyik bayırı is an internationally famous place for climbers. take care.


----------



## maguire

Wow Sezai... Awesome spot.....Turkey is one gorgeous place to visit....
 Also Your pic reminds me of what your cables do to my system.......take them out .......& Im in a stuffy hotel room without views.........


----------



## Capri87

It's surprising that silverfi is garnering little interest here. I've had its Rumi XLR cables for about 3 months, and the quality it brings to me is nothing short of amazing. I still can remember the first time I plugged in the cable, it just gave me an immediate WOW! Can't believe such leaps of improvement it brings to my system. Even till date, I'm still astounded by the little magic it produces whenever I listen to my music. Thanks Sezai for your work and hopefully there will be more and more people who will be exposed to your cables and like them 
  
 Edwin


----------



## maguire

Well this tour was one way to have promoted these cables....Im in total agreement with you Edwin...
 My only gripe is that I know one day soon I will be having to post them North.......


----------



## MikePortnoy

Hi,

 I have been listening to Silver Fi's iem cable on my UM Mentor for a while. I am really impressed with its timble and control on highs. No low frequency bloating at all. I have decided to order an extra cable for balanced listening on my HM901 after seeing its perfection. I do really like Silver Fi's IEM cables. Highly recommended. 

I am going to send my equipment to Mr. Saktanber for a listening and experiencing. He is a really nice and helpful person. I will discuss with him how Mentor should be with new balanced cable. He is more than a seller and cable maker. I am happy to know him.


----------



## Happy Camper

capri87 said:


> It's surprising that silverfi is garnering little interest here. I've had its Rumi XLR cables for about 3 months, and the quality it brings to me is nothing short of amazing. I still can remember the first time I plugged in the cable, it just gave me an immediate WOW! Can't believe such leaps of improvement it brings to my system. Even till date, I'm still astounded by the little magic it produces whenever I listen to my music. Thanks Sezai for your work and hopefully there will be more and more people who will be exposed to your cables and like them
> 
> Edwin


When you hear it, you immediately have less respect for the science types who use their talents to make people feel they are fooling themselves. There are sonic differences in cables and if they can't identify them, then they have failed.


----------



## Audio Jester

happy camper said:


> When you hear it, you immediately have less respect for the science types who use their talents to make people feel they are fooling themselves. There are sonic differences in cables and if they can't identify them, then they have failed.


 +1 
Well said!


----------



## Happy Camper

I'm going to take a stab at why these cables are so superior to what I've heard from other cables. The primary issue is the purity and extrusion methods used in making their own metal. They have directional properties based on their design. The vast majority of cable suppliers use a few supply houses for their wire. Our friends at Silverfi do their own processes specifically designed for audio. Next is the sleeving and braiding of the cables. Minimizing the interaction of internal reflective inductance into the signal. Meaning no background noise. I know Sezai will be protective of his extremely intensive methods and I respect that. But I would love to have him give his thought process that's developed a world class cable. He's converting some initially skeptical listeners. I was one. Were I to receive a boon, I'd wire my entire system with his products, including internal component devices. The small incremental changes I've heard over the years have been nothing like I heard with his Rumi XLRs. Makes me wish I could hear his top tier line up. 

Some day Sezai. 

But a big thank you to Blackmore for bringing attention to this unique and outstanding line of products. The typical response would be damn you. My wallet is hiding but when I've found its hiding spot and can pry it's contents, I will be a customer. If people who have taken my advice and benefited by it care to take another piece of advice for the betterment of sound, try this companies products.


----------



## maguire

Well summed up Happy camper, I wonder what is his top tier cables?


----------



## Happy Camper

maguire said:


> Well summed up Happy camper, I wonder what is his top tier cables?


TURQUOISE SERIES INTERCONNECTS


----------



## maguire

Ahh awesome, thanks for that. The Turquoise Series would be truely awesome. I can only dream about how well they would fit into my systems....
 Heck! I already am in love with his Rumi & Spirit cables....
 Also agree we should thank Blackmore for bringing them to our attention.......


----------



## Blackmore

Thank you guys for the kind words. It was and still is an privilege to be a part of Mr. Sezai creation and, hopefully, we may get another chance to try more of his work in the future.


----------



## Happy Camper

If there is interest in hearing these cables, I would really like to see them come back through the US again. Perhaps we can get both RCA and XLR sets for more participation. If you do want to give these cables a try, PM me. I'll try setting up a schedule so shipping is not so bad. It will be a while as they are currently down under.


----------



## Blackmore

Any news Audio Jester?


----------



## Audio Jester

Nothing of actual value. I know that the amps are still "burning in" and have not been posted yet.


----------



## maguire

Audio Jester, would you like me to post out the cables to you? So you will have them on hand when it finally shows up....
 Just PM me your address details & I will arrange this during the week.


----------



## Audio Jester

Thanks Maguire, I think you should hang onto them until I have received a credible confirmation that the amp is being delivered.


----------



## maguire

Ok, just thought you would at least have them on hand as soon as it came through....No probs.


----------



## MikePortnoy

A new range of IEM cable has been made by Mr. Saktanber. First impressions are really good. Especially, IEM2 cable makes a real difference regarding the stock cable. It has a very organic and natural sounding. Even though they are silver, they have a little of copper's low end taste and atmosphere on the entire spectrum without lacking micro details. After enough burning-in, I am gonna write a review about them.
  
 Here is the prices:
  
 IEM1: 249 USD
 IEM2: 398 USD
  
 And also a picture with IEM1, IEM1 Balanced, IEM2 Balanced, Hifiman HM901, Hifiman HM802 and UM Mentor:


----------



## Capri87

That's cool, didn't know Saktanber makes IEM cables too.. Such a pity I've sold off my ak120 and fitear tg334 awhile back.. If not this is definitely on list after trying his rumi cables for my PC setup... Just wondering, does he make USB cable as well?


----------



## MikePortnoy

He makes full size headphone cables too  For Hd800, Audeze etc.. There is also balanced option for them and IEM cables. 

As far as I know, he is working on USB cables right now. After some improvements, we can purchase USB cable from him, I think.


----------



## Capri87

haha already subscribed to this thread, looking forward to his USB cables!


----------



## maguire

Wow....They look sooooo interesting. Love the red & blue on the end where the pins join your IEM. Sure makes it easy, as Im always trying to look for the R or L.....
 Looking forward to reading your final thoughts on these....


----------



## MikePortnoy

Their built quality is really good, soft and very flexible like Saktanber's other cables. 
  
 As you said, coloring pins makes finding right channel easier.  
  
 I am really impressed their sounds... He has used an Oyaide 3.5 TRRS balanced plug that I sent. Probably, the sound would be better with better plugs.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Here is the new thread for Saktanber's iem cables:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/733502/silverfi-iem-cables-a-new-top-class-sounding-iem-and-headphone-cables-short-impressions


----------



## MikePortnoy

A new link is here for product range: 

http://silverfi.blogspot.com.tr/2014/09/silverfi-cable-productspricessilverfi.html


----------



## maguire

Thanks for the link portnoy83, eye candy including prices.


----------



## MikePortnoy

My pleasure, maguire


----------



## Blackmore

Unfortunately, it will take some time, before USB cable going to be produced. but I dont mind to wait.
  
 Quote:


capri87 said:


> haha already subscribed to this thread, looking forward to his USB cables!


----------



## Blackmore

Cant beleive that time flying that fast, any positive news mate?
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


audio jester said:


> Thanks Maguire, I think you should hang onto them until I have received a credible confirmation that the amp is being delivered.


----------



## Audio Jester

Not yet, there have been indications that the amp may be sent in a few weeks.


----------



## Blackmore

Tell us good news mate, we all very interested how that mistery amp you are waiting sounds like
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 THX
  
 Quote:


audio jester said:


> Not yet, there have been indications that the amp may be sent in a few weeks.


----------



## Audio Jester

No sign of it yet. In the meantime I have got a new DAC which is really impressive so now I can test the cables with more gear.


----------



## maguire

Hey Jester, do you want me to send the cables?


----------



## Audio Jester

maguire said:


> Hey Jester, do you want me to send the cables?


 Thanks maguire, maybe post them next week? Apparently the amp may be on its way...


----------



## Blackmore

Ho-Ho-Ho!!!
  
 I believe your Christmas will be very cosy mate, however that *maybe* sounds like not sure?


----------



## maguire

Wow great news indeed. Just pm me your address details whenever you want me to send them out. Looks like the Tour is back on the road again.....


----------



## saktanbers

Season Greetings Brisbane


----------



## MikePortnoy

Great savings opportunity from Silver-fi:
  
 https://www.facebook.com/silverficable?fref=nf
  
 More than 30 percent sale for Black Friday.


----------



## Blackmore

Audio Jester, is everything ok in Brisbane, after that heavy storm you guys had, are you and your family all well?


----------



## maguire

X2.....Im kinda worried here as you havent messaged me re the cables. That storm was horrendous looking hope every thing is fine with you....


----------



## MikePortnoy

Oh my, I hope everything is fine.. The weather looks terrible in Brisbane..


----------



## Audio Jester

Hey all, thanks for kind thoughts I am fine and luckily I was not badly affected by the miniature cyclone but a few people I know were not so lucky, the property damage was significant.
So, where's the amp? Don't know. I was assuming from what i was told that it was due any day now, not so, I have been watching the bhse thread like a hawk and the last official update indicates that the initial roll-out was to see how the shipping goes. I assume this is to check if the packaging is adequate, which it wasn't in one case with the amp arriving damaged. I have tried many times throughout this year to get a confirmation on the expected date for postage, the last one was end of July of this year. As you all can probably tell it has been very challenging to get anything concrete and it is hard to judge the accuracy of the proposed deadlines for shipping. If I were to make a prediction I would say begining of February next year for delivery to my door. 

This whole saga has been extremely embarrassing and frustrating, I genuinely had not realised how long this process takes when putting my name down for this cable review. I do wish that I had stuck to my guns earlier in the year when I offered to bow out of the review. I am willing to remove myself still and if Sezai feels that this ridiculous situation has gone on long enough (as I do), then I will leave it to him to make the call.
Thanks to everyone for your patience.


----------



## Blackmore

Brook, we all are very glad you are fine, just stick with us please.


----------



## Audio Jester

blackmore said:


> Brook, we all are very glad you are fine, just stick with us please.


 

 Thanks mate.  If we ever meet in the flesh I will buy you a drink.


----------



## maguire

Good to hear you are well Brook. I was getting a bit worried there. Man that amp has got to be one of the longest waits ever.... Suppose the maker has his reasons also so cant blame anyone here. It will eventually get there.....


----------



## Audio Jester

Thanks Maguire, yeah it's been an epic journey.  Here's looking forward to the New Year!


----------



## Blackmore

Oh boy, maybe one day, when you amp finally arrives, sorry for my sarcasm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 On the serious note, we do appreciate your willingness mate, especially because of your great SR 009 system to become complete soon. Such systems are rare, certainly not in such ear speakers and amp combination, so, appreciation is all my.
  
  
 Quote:


audio jester said:


> Thanks mate.  If we ever meet in the flesh I will buy you a drink.


----------



## MikePortnoy

http://www.head-fi.org/t/745982/silverfi-iem-cables-worldwide-audition-tour-limited-number-of-participants#post_11120145
  
 SilverFi WorldWide Audition Tour thread has been posted.


----------



## Blackmore

We are really waiting for that February, not only that it bring us closer to a spring time, but also that Audio Jester will get lucky, at last


----------



## Audio Jester

Thanks Blackmore! You never know, I may just be lucky enough to receive that amp within 2 years of ordering it!


----------



## Blackmore

By that time they will release SR-010


----------



## Happy Camper

So what in the wide, wide world is going on with this wonderful cable?


----------



## Blackmore

Things got stuck, because Audio Jester still not received the amp, so, cables are still in Australia with Maguire.


----------



## Audio Jester

Any news on the SR-010 release?


----------



## Audio Jester

... Jokes aside, my Amp is still nowhere to be seen.


----------



## hfflt

audio jester said:


> ... Jokes aside, my Amp is still nowhere to be seen.


 
  
 No offence, but don't you thing WES would have been better idea?


----------



## Audio Jester

hfflt said:


> No offence, but don't you thing WES would have been better idea?


 none taken, if i knew that I would have had to wait this long, in the process lose the warranty on my 009's and completely embarrass myself by letting down Sezai and the Head-Fi community then yes... I would not have ordered the BHSE. Although I would prefer the new Liquid Lightning over the WES. Unfortunately, I was gullible enough to believe what I was told when it came to release dates. I won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## Blackmore

We all supporting you mate, even it doesn't look that bright anymore.


----------



## Happy Camper

audio jester said:


> none taken, if i knew that I would have had to wait this long, in the process lose the warranty on my 009's and completely embarrass myself by letting down Sezai and the Head-Fi community then yes... I would not have ordered the BHSE. Although I would prefer the new Liquid Lightning over the WES. Unfortunately, I was gullible enough to believe what I was told when it came to release dates. I won't be making that mistake again.


The waits of a non-UL listed, high voltage device built for hobbyists without any other quality control than the builder and the buyer is a risk that's burned our community over and over. Not that this is a reflection of your particular builder but our reliance on a quasi-cottage industry. There have been some real messes over the years. I think the biggest dishonesty going is the wait times for product.


----------



## maguire

I just rediscovered these...I had to revert using my older pre as my current one has tube problems.
 I switched to the old which had XLR connecters also. Well I switched & it sounded terrible...Then Bang! I remembered I still had Sezai's cables.
 Out came the Rumi for Connection with the Mono's & the next thickest..(Sorry cannot remember its name) connection with my Dac.
  
 No Kidding, I could not believe it was the same system! Amazing transformation, suddenly everything sounded right ,alive, dynamic, transparent, bass got snappy & tightened up. In fact its sounding Crystal clear. By this I mean, you know when you flick a crystal glass & you can hear that Tingggg. Well that's the best way I can describe it. ( Actually stole this quote from my wife)
  I can hear my music again without the frustration. Once again these cables are simply amazing....


----------



## Audio Jester

Nice follow up review Maguire! I am looking forward to trying them myself.


----------



## maguire

I hope so mate, you need to hear these for yourself.
  To be honest though..but im kinda liking these, sorta rediscovering them again now  that their back in my system....
 I know I must part with them sometime soon...BUT.........


----------



## Audio Jester

It has finally arrived! So far everything is working...what a relief! 

I will continue to burn in the setup and once things have settled in I will contact Maguire. 

I look forward to testing these cables.


----------



## Blackmore

Great news, this is going to be the most exciting time for you and us of course, congratulations mate!


----------



## Audio Jester

blackmore said:


> Great news, this is going to be the most exciting time for you and us of course, congratulations mate!


 lol, thanks mate! I can't say it has been the easiest experience, I'm just happy it arrived in working condition. The box had a decent hole in the side (thanks Australian couriers) but luckily nothing seems to be damaged.


----------



## Happy Camper

Now to get used to your amp sound. Oh the wait......


----------



## Audio Jester

I have received the cables from Maguire. Looking forward to putting them in my rig.


----------



## Blackmore

Its 17 audio hours already, since you place that post mate, are you still on this planet?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


audio jester said:


> I have received the cables from Maguire. Looking forward to putting them in my rig.


----------



## Audio Jester

Lol, i have to say my current rig is pretty damn impressive. So much so that I will have to sell some of my other gear as it has become very mediocre in comparison. I hope to be doing some cable tests this weekend.


----------



## Blackmore

I will take Fostex for AUD 500
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


audio jester said:


> Lol, i have to say my current rig is pretty damn impressive. So much so that I will have to sell some of my other gear as it has become very mediocre in comparison. I hope to be doing some cable tests this weekend.


----------



## Audio Jester

The fostex is going nowhere.


----------



## Audio Jester

After a much extended delay I have finally been able to review the SilverFi interconnects from Sezai Saktanber.  I would like to thank Sezai for his extreme patience as well as the Head-Fiers who have waited calmly for this review.  So, let’s get into it…
  
*System:*
 Macbook Pro >
 Audiophilleo 1 + Pure Power >
 Sonic Frontiers SFD-1 >
 Head Amp Blue Hawaii SE >
 Stax 009
  
 Cables: 
 Audio Art Cable – Power 1 Classic (R)
 WyWires – Juice II Power Cable
 WireWorld – Ultraviolet USB
  
*Primary Test Tracks*
 Michael Hedges – Java Man (Beyond Boundaries)
 Maaya Sakamoto - 空気と星 (Lucy)
 Ryuichi Sakamoto – Riot in Lagos (/04)
 Ryuichi Sakamoto – Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence (Three)
 Yoko Kanno – Myung Theme (Macross Plus OST 1)
 Steve Reich – Music for 18 Musicians: Section IIIA (Music for 18 Musicians)
 Quatuor Ebene - Assez Vif, Tres Rythme (Ravel, Debussy & Faure - String Quartets)
 Geinoh Yamashirogumi - Primordial Germination (Ecophony Rinne)
 Arvo Pärt – Adam’s Lament (Adam’s Lament)
 Bueno Vista Social Club – Chan Chan (Bueno Vista Social Club)
 Harry Manx – Take This Hammer ( Road Ragas Live)
 Katherine Bryan - Flute Concerto: II. Alla Marcia
 Lars Danielsson – Ballerina (Tarantella)
 Mathias Eick – June (Skala)
 Me'Shell Ndegéocello - Who Is He And What Is He To You (Peace Beyond Passion)
 Murray Perahia - Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte, op.30 no.2 (Songs Without Words)
 Soil & "Pimp" Sessions – Pop Korn (6)
  
 I also spent time listening to Crosby, Stills and Nash; Opeth; Goldfrapp; Röyksopp; Dragon Force; Múm; and Tan Dun’s Hero soundtrack (to give an idea of breadth of genres).
  
*Bias:*
 Please note that I am not receiving any payment or discounted product for this review.  I had previously requested to purchase a cable from Sezai prior to receiving the sample cables, but he requested that I wait until after testing them to avoid any possible conflict of interest.  I would acknowledge that due to the time taken for me to present this review I do feel some degree of moral pressure to put together a decent review, but this only relates to the quality of the review and not my personal opinion of the cables.
  
  
*Review:*
  
 Upon opening the box I received from the courier I was impressed with the simple beauty in the design of the cables.  The braided white strands between the solid connectors allowed an excellent degree of flexibility and ease of use while still feeling robust.  The craftsmanship is superb and they give you a sense that these cables are primarily designed for purpose rather than adding copious layers of shielding and jacketing for aesthetics.
  
 The three cables tested were:
 Shaman (XLR) [NOTE: This cable is now discontinued]
 Spirit (XLR)
 Rumi (XLR)
  
 Since some considerable time had passed since I last looked at the SilverFi site I had completely forgotten the relative positions each cable held in the product lineup, so I just started with the first one I touched and decided to try and guess this through listening.  Prior to connecting the first SilverFi cable (the Shaman) into my system I was using a Blue Jeans Cable LC-1 stereo RCA to connect the SFD-1 to the BHSE.  It is not really fair to compare an RCA to an XLR cable, but the change in audio quality was immediately noticeable in favor of the XLR.  I noted that the Shaman had a more open soundstage with more coherent imaging, better dynamics in the music and more body to the lower mids and bass.  One thing that caught my attention was the vocals in Maaya Sakamoto’s track which sounded gritty with the RCA as if they had used a bad microphone, but it cleared up quite a bit with the use of the Shaman XLR.
  
 The following observations are based on comparisons between the SilverFi cables only.  Hopefully another reviewer will be able to compare them against XLR cables from other brands.
 [EDIT]:  Please note that this review was conducted with a system that was not completely burned in.  Some of the acoustic artifacts that I refer to will originate from the components rather than the cables, although the changes noted will give you an indication of the affects of the cables.
  
 - The Shaman
 The soundstage of this cable was the smallest of the three.  The edge of the soundstage was quite close and the imaging was moderately coherent.  I noticed in my system the Shaman lacked body in the mid-range and bass which made the hand claps in “Riot in Lagos” sound too light.  There was some sharpness in the treble, which resulted in some sibilance in a few songs.  A key factor that I kept noticing was ringing smear in the 700–1400hz range, particularly with pianos.
  
 - The Spirit
 The soundstage was considerably wider as compared to the Shaman, but I could still hear an edge to it.  The imaging was precise which brought a good level of coherency to the music.  The grittiness in the vocals of Maaya Sakamoto’s track was further reduced, which brought more realism to her voice.  The dynamics were fantastic, with clear punctuation of each instrument in more complicated passages as found in Soil and “Pimp” Sessions – Pop Korn and Alla Marcia from Katherine Bryan.  The ringing smear was further reduced, but it was still noticeable.  Something that caught my attention was a page turn sound in Myung Theme by Yoko Kanno which for the first time to my ears sounded like real paper being moved in the room.  Overall, the sound was much improved, but it lacked body in the mids and bass which affected the realism of the presentation.
  
 - The Rumi
 For each cable I drew little diagrams to express the size of the soundstage as I was listening.  I could not hear an edge to the soundstage for this cable so the diagram ended up being more like a donut around my head.  Suffice to say the soundstage of this cable is very impressive, but in conjunction with this the imaging was tightened up a little more as compared to the Spirit creating a very coherent presentation.  The grittiness in Maaya Sakamoto’s track was gone.  The dynamics were tightened up further, which gave the drums in “Pop Korn” a realistic attack, but also produced a haunting quality to the decay of the strings in the introduction of “Adam’s Lament”.  The overall presentation was smoother and effortless which allowed me to pick up more texture in the music.  I did notice a little bit of ringing smear around 600hz, but it was only evident a few tracks.  The most noticeable improvement from the Rumi was in the mids and bass.  This cable brought the amount of body to the music that I felt it needed and in turn left me in awe of the realism my system produced.  One word that really stood out to me in my listening notes on the Rumi was “emotive”.
  
*Conclusion (TL;DR)*
 The cables sent to me from SilverFi were very impressive and really opened my eyes to the dramatic changes that can be made with a single pair of interconnects.  The changes were immediately noticeable, so much so that I easily picked the position of each cable in the SilverFi product lineup.  I feel that some systems may benefit from the use of the Spirit cable if you already have a very full-sounding signature.  If you, like myself currently, are using some basic RCA interconnects I would suggest you give the Shaman a try as it is the cheapest in the SilverFi range and offers a significant step up in performance (IMO).  Lastly there is the Rumi, put simply it brought a level of realism to my system that shifted it to a completely different and superior level.  I have absolutely no reservations about recommending the SilverFi Rumi XLR interconnect.


----------



## Blackmore

Thanks Brook, reading your impressions is like having done this myself again, very nice and to the point. These are very addicting and more you listen, the level of appreciation will grow only.
 One thing is very important and that is full burn in process, which takes time of course, 300 hours preferably.
  
 Good job mate!


----------



## Audio Jester

blackmore said:


> Thanks Brook, reading your impressions is like having done this myself again, very nice and to the point. These are very addicting and more you listen, the level of appreciation will grow only.
> 
> Good job mate!


 

 For me it is simple.  I will be purchasing a Rumi interconnect for my system.  My system takes a decent step backward without it.


----------



## MikePortnoy

audio jester said:


> For me it is simple.  I will be purchasing a Rumi interconnect for my system.  My system takes a decent step backward without it.


 
  
 Very nice impressions mate. I was also impressed by a few interconnects plugged into my friend's desktop system. Like IEM cables, Mr.Saktaber's interconnects make a real difference on tonality. And also improve instrument separation and blackness of background.


----------



## maguire

I see that you enjoyed your cables from Sezai. Just wait until you have fully broken in your system, then you will be in for another surprise by what  these cables can just do for your rig. It just takes it to another level.
 You have a fantastic system & Silverfi cables are the icing on that glorious cake.
 Great review by the way Brook, you are a patient guy who has fine taste in Audio. I enjoyed reading  about your first adventure with these cables. I am now missing them badly. That magic has gone.....up north to Brisbane...


----------



## Audio Jester

maguire said:


> I see that you enjoyed your cables from Sezai. Just wait until you have fully broken in your system, then you will be in for another surprise by what  these cables can just do for your rig. It just takes it to another level.
> You have a fantastic system & Silverfi cables are the icing on that glorious cake.
> Great review by the way Brook, you are a patient guy who has fine taste in Audio. I enjoyed reading  about your first adventure with these cables. I am now missing them badly. That magic has gone.....up north to Brisbane...


 Thanks Stan, much appreciated. It's pretty daunting to write a review for a product after making everyone wait so long. These cables are really impressive. Putting things in perspective, I grew up constantly surrounded by piano music. My mother is a piano teacher so I find myself very judgemental of the sound of pianos in a recording. Both my mother and myself spent some time listening to our favourite solo piano works (with the Rumi) and we agreed that my system was just like "being there". I hate to think how much better Sezai's top-grade cable sounds.


----------



## Blackmore

Rumi is fantastic cable.


----------



## Audio Jester

Wow, these cables are impressive. To date the Rumi has made the biggest difference to my system as compared to any other cable I have tried. Strangely enough the "wait" to try these cables was worth it. If you find yourself wanting more from your system a Rumi interconnect is a perfect solution. 

I have probably held onto these fine cables long enough. I will contact Sezai to find out who the next lucky recipient is.


----------



## maguire

Well Brooke, will you be getting a Rumi cable? I certainly will. Now, Im even thinking about Sezai's higher rated Isfahan cable as well. Would love to hear what this cable will bring to the hearing senses.


----------



## Audio Jester

maguire said:


> Well Brooke, will you be getting a Rumi cable? I certainly will. Now, Im even thinking about Sezai's higher rated Isfahan cable as well. Would love to hear what this cable will bring to the hearing senses.


 

 Yep, I bought one.  I couldn't go back to how it sounded before the Rumi Cable so it had to go into the shopping basket.  I had to part with my TH900's to get the money for this cable, if you know me you'd realize that is similar to me parting with one of my arms.  Sometimes tough decisions need to be made.


----------



## maguire

Wow Brooke, don't worry I completely understand mate. But I'm sure one day you will find another TH 900. 
  
 It only goes to show just what that cable can do to an already great system like yours. I did warn you though Sezai's cables in particular the Rumi , once you had heard it, was going to be hard to get out of your head.
  
 Without it....well it all ....just seems so ... I don't know how to describe it? Once its back though...There's that magic that happens and it makes you smile again.
  
 I myself am waiting for a pre to arrive ....pay for it.... which by the way is not cheap......Then some how try & get both the Rumi & his Isfahan cable also, which is roughly twice as much.... I might have to sell some kidneys or something.....( LOL) . 
 But at the end of the day Sezai is doing something very special indeed with his cables. I think its all about his love & belief in what he does, he never rests on his laurels either, he keeps tinkering with this. Again its about LOVE.... I'm convinced about this, you only just have to first look at the way his cables are made & finished, then it;s that magic that can take your system from being great to being Unbelievable.
 Congratulations Brooke, on joining the Silver fi family of happy owners, which I also hope to be in the near future. To all those people out there sitting on the fence about what cables can achieve in your system....You at least owe yourself an Audition with one of Sezai's cables in your very own system. You will discover the reason for yourself.
 My dare to you would be once you had them in for a week or 2...Try going back to what you had & then  to be as happy with what you are missing?


----------



## Happy Camper

Are these off the sampling circuit?


----------



## Blackmore

I believe Audio Jester bought that sample pair.


----------



## Happy Camper

OK. Sad that more people couldn't hear these cables.

Hey, I have an idea. I'll hold a pair here for a North America loan program. Just need to convince Sezai. 


What..........? 

ok..... money talks, BS walks.

These are some difference making products.


----------



## maguire

Hey guys I have been lucky enough to demo a couple of cables from Silver-Fi, for the last 4 months. Whilst waiting for my Pre to be made & shipped out to me, suddenly 11 months have slipped by since then....
 (It must be something about being in Australia?)...lol just ask Happy camper....seriously though it's got to do with our Voltage. 
  
 Anyway I believe i at the very least have to post something about my experience with these 2 cables. As Sezai has been so kind to loan out to me & for the patience he has shown also in the waiting for my Pre to arrive First of all the 2 cables I am have are 2 that were not on the tour we had. *1. The Isfahan & 2. The Silk.* Now for some eye candy


----------



## MikePortnoy

maguire said:


> Hey guys I have been lucky enough to demo a couple of cables from Silver-Fi, for the last 4 months. Whilst waiting for my Pre to be made & shipped out to me, suddenly 11 months have slipped by since then....
> (It must be something about being in Australia?)...lol just ask Happy camper....seriously though it's got to do with our Voltage.
> 
> Anyway I believe i at the very least have to post something about my experience with these 2 cables. As Sezai has been so kind to loan out to me & for the patience he has shown also in the waiting for my Pre to arrive First of all the 2 cables I am have are 2 that were not on the tour we had. *1. The Isfahan & 2. The Silk.* Now for some eye candy


 
  
 Hey mate, these are beautiful. I hope you have been enjoying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I have been listening to IEM-4 and IEM-3 for a while. I am going to start writing a review this weekend. Especially, IEM-4 is stellar with its detailed presentation. It completely changes the sound in very positive way. It recreates details with a very smooth tone. It is quite similar to HE1000's sounding perspective..


----------



## maguire

Sorry there should also have been pic of the *Isfahan*, which i will put here. I'm having a little trouble with posting these pics, but hope you get the drift of how awesome looking these cables are. Also what stands out is their workmanship.
  
 As Usual Sezai has done it again. Like I said these 2 cables were not on the tour but I believe they are from the next rank up the 
*                                                                                                                  ** Silk*
  
*                                                                                                             TURQUOISE SERIES INTERCONNECTS*
 I will be writing some impressions on them both. As you can see they are impressive looking indeed, after trying the & falling in love with the Rumi on the tour, I was informed by fellow headfier blackmore that he was trying out the Isfahan cable & his thoughts were extremely positive. Ok he had a HP rig I had a speaker rig, but I asked his thoughts about having them shipped over to me to try in Australia. He got in touch with Sezai & replied fairly quickly that It would be ok. Then to my delight Sezai had wanted to know more about the components of my system. Turns out he also had used the same dac The Reimyo DAP-777 Dac, then he advised that I also be sent the Silk cable as this would be produce good synergy.
 So Early in July I received both these cables. My speakers by the way were new, The Rethhm Saadhana. Now I knew enough about these speakers that burn in was going to be a lengthy process, as I already had there smaller siblings The Maarga. It took many months for those to come good. I would liken it to fruit reaching its full ripeness not too tart so to speak.
 So it came as no surprise really that when i changed my cables already there, copper interconnects from Amber in Australia & Morrow V2., I still could not gauge anything from the sound....This was going to take some time. 
 In a way really The delay of 11 months for my Pre, the latest incarnation of The Phoenix from Tom Evans, was not that bad after all because it has taken some time for the Rethm Saadhana's to settle in. Also I believe it has done the same for the interconnects. My main amp being a Tom Evans Linea A presented another dilemma for me using Sezai's Cables. 
 Tom is also on the same wave length as Sezai here I believe....If i am to use his pre & power combo then I can nnot use Sezai's cable in between as they are not shielded. The Dac to Pre is fine.
 So in between all this I have brought in a Passive Pre so I can & have been using sezai's cables.
 My Thoughts....
 Ok I loved the Rumi, so when using these I think you know what I am going to say. Breathtaking...  The Silk is in my opinion the Best interconnect I have ever heard. in combination with the weightier Isfahan it does amazing things to my system....Hey wasn't that a TDK add? .......More to come later....


----------



## maguire

mikeportnoy said:


> Hey mate, these are beautiful. I hope you have been enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
        Hey Mike, I am really looking forward to your thoughts on these. If they are anything like as good as the Silk & Isfahan then what a treat that will be.....


----------



## Blackmore

Thanks maguire for taking time and effort, as my are such limited lately that I feel like f..king squirrel inside the wheel. 
  
 Anyway, this is great to see this thread alive, thanks guys.


----------



## maguire

Yes Time is our biggest enemy Blackmore....I know how you feel. Hopefully I can complete my impressions in a few days..


----------



## MikePortnoy

SilverFi IEM3 and IEM4 review has been posted: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/silverfi-iem-cables/reviews/14549


----------



## maguire

Sorry for the delay in the comparisons guys. (I have been recovering from a nasty white tail spider bite, which has completely put me out of action, unable to move around much & other physical pain).
 Anyway I am feeling better today as the antibiotics are finally kicking in & able to at least walk some.
  
 OK, I will try & describe to you my thoughts on the 2 cables from Silver fi. 
 Firstly a few months back, I was telling a friend about these cables & his interest was instant. He has over 30 years experience in both hearing many different components including cables & selling Hifi.
 His go to cables are Analysis Plus Silver & according to him these are the ants pants. So after hearing my glowing report over firstly the tour program & now the Silk, Isfahan combo, he arranged a time where he would find out for himself. Now I wont go into this meeting to much as his time was rather short as he is very busy. The outcome was that Analysis Plus cable had this amazing transparency that even I had not heard which basically made the music envelop you. To describe this is like listening to a home surround sound system, truly amazing. We then played with the Silver fi cables & although we did not get that same level of transparency even he himself was forced to admit that the Silver fi Silk cable was the superior cable. The music stage was there not as wide, but everything meaning every instrument was easily honed in on. with our eyes closed we both could hear where every musician was. His words were I have found the new King.
  In my listening I can't help noticing that there was a wonderful sense of air around the instruments. This cable was able to bring out everything in a recording every last drop if you like so to speak without being harsh or grainy. The highs just sparkled & shimmered. The important mid range also became more clear & both Male & female vocals were palpably real to the extent that you felt them in the room. The bass was robust & full while never becoming smeared. The fingers were audibly heard as the they plucked at the strings. I love hearing the bass in my music, & this is where the body of the song is. 
  
 To even try & help you gauge the level of quality. I have 2 staffordshire bull terrier's & they are very alert dogs, now even they at times in a recording where a human voice came in, turned swiftly in the direction of the sound & thus ventured over & inquisitively looked around, now I have never heard this amount of realism...
  
 In my system as I mentioned earlier, I am running a passive pre so I can safely employ both the Silk & Isfahan cables from it to the Tom Evans power amp.
 I tried both cables this way & also from my dac to pre. I found the biggest difference was the Pre to Power route.
  
 To give you a little idea on the sound. I am using  Rethm's TOTL Saadhana speakers & to my ears they are a tad heavy in the mid bass area, although I have been playing them in for quite a few months but by all accounts they take a staggering amount of time to truly settle. In this regard then, I found the Isfahan cable to be a tad too much goodness. Meaning its sound while being very coherent & displaying all the quality's of the Silk was to my ears a little too bottom heavy giving that mid bass hump a little too much prominence & the sparkle was not as noticeable as say the Silk. But please I am really splitting hairs here. This was after long listening sessions & it wasn't night & day difference. If I had not heard the Silk I would have been quite happy.
  
 I would strongly recommend these to someone looking for that bite in lower section that he is missing. My thoughts are that it would be great for say using as an interconnect in a HD800 rig.
  
 You know they say you don't know what you had till its gone. So with this in mind, I put in my old interconnects made of copper from Amber. Wow talking bout the the day the music died....was this my same system?
 everything sounded lifeless & sterile, I was no longer enjoying my music. I thought well maybe I needed to let my brain get acclimatised to the sound? well after 3 songs I could not listen any longer.
 Gone was my desire to listen to music. This might sound drastic but I can only call it like it is.
 With me, It is once I have heard better I can no longer go back. 
  
 I soon gave in I had heard enough & the Silk Isfahan cables came back into play. Ahhhh Yes the wonderful magic was back. The realism, liveliness the rich tones & that lifelike sound.
 I Liken it to being transported from the cellar back to my premium seats in  the concert hall.
  
 Well my final thoughts are that indeed Sezai has delivered again. I honestly don't know how he does it. (Or else I would be doing it) Seriously though, I thought the Rumi cable was amazing, & it is but then he raises the bar again & produces such gems as the Isfahan & The Silk that go a step further in that they are able to glean even more out of your music than you thought possible. Bringing you what your systems true potential can  offer. When you have a spent so much time energy & financial commitment to your system, at the very least you will  want to make sure you are getting it sounding at its best, then I can highly recommend the cables that I have been so fortunate to try from the Silver fi stable. I have been bitten by a nasty insect but even that could not wipe the smile off my face when those seemingly magical cables were those vital unclotted arteries pumping all that information, extracting every last drop of goodness to my system.
  
 Please visit the Silver fi Blog section & read more about these wonderful cables & their prices.
http://silverfi.blogspot.com.tr


----------



## Blackmore

Thanks a lot maguire, great write up, agree with every word mate. Good thing about SilverFi cables, which you point it out as well, you dont have to buy the most expensive of their line to fall in love with them.
  
 Good stuff.


----------



## Blackmore

Thanks MikePortnoy, roght to the point and clear review, good job, enjoyed reading.
  
  
  
 Quote:


mikeportnoy said:


> SilverFi IEM3 and IEM4 review has been posted:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/silverfi-iem-cables/reviews/14549


----------



## maguire

Silver Fi have some specials on their cables at the moment....


----------



## MikePortnoy

I think these are very good prices to get one of SilverFi products.


----------



## flinkenick

My close friend @MikePortnoy sent over his SilverFi iem2 cable and I am really, really impressed. It is really one of the best cables I've heard, including >$500 cables. It has such a special tone; so realistic but in a very beautiful way. Smooth, with just the right amount of warmth and note thickness. It's hard to imagine this is just the entry model.


----------



## maguire

Great to hear that you enjoyed the iem2, personally I have never heard any of Silverfi's headphone cables. But if they are anything like Sezai's interconnects ( By the way you summed these up)
 then they would be very special indeed. Thanks for the feedback on your experience with it flinknick.


----------



## Blackmore

Good to see one extra happy user, congrats!
  
 Maybe you can compare SilverFi to some you already own or tried and summarize this in bit extensive impressions.
  
 THX
  
 Quote:


flinkenick said:


> My close friend @MikePortnoy sent over his SilverFi iem2 cable and I am really, really impressed. It is really one of the best cables I've heard, including >$500 cables. It has such a special tone; so realistic but in a very beautiful way. Smooth, with just the right amount of warmth and note thickness. It's hard to imagine this is just the entry model.


----------



## flinkenick

I'll try to get to a full review sometime in the near future!


----------



## maguire

I have tested the Silverfi Silk on a smaller system with the Rethm Marga's which by the way are just so revealing....
*The Silk proved once again just how outstanding it was. It was night & day difference to my regular copper interconnects. The sound improved in every way. Just so much information was presented to the point where it sounded veiled in comparison. Yes the Silk is that good.*
 Too bad my main system could not take these as they are unshielded & produced noise, or else I would have them without any hesitation. To anyone who wants super quality cables to get the best out of their system can offer I highly recommend these.
 Unfortunately I was unable to purchase at this time due to my paying off my pre. But I know that this is the best cable I have sampled so far & I will one day have one made for me, even if for the second system, Which by the way is no slouch & with this cable in it just finishes it off perfectly. But the heartbreaking thing for me is now they are out of my system...
 I know it will be hard for me to listen now without the Silk..... Back to the veiled sensation...Honestly I havent played much music since I had them posted back.....
  
 Thank you so much Sezai, for your kindness in letting me try out these wonderful cables & for the patience you showed in waiting many months for my Pre to arrive, Pity about the outcome on that ( Not your fault)  but I am definitely interested & will be in touch once I get the Pre sorted. I just have to, I cant go back....


----------



## MikePortnoy

maguire said:


> I have tested the Silverfi Silk on a smaller system with the Rethm Marga's which by the way are just so revealing....
> *The Silk proved once again just how outstanding it was. It was night & day difference to my regular copper interconnects. The sound improved in every way. Just so much information was presented to the point where it sounded veiled in comparison. Yes the Silk is that good.*
> Too bad my main system could not take these as they are unshielded & produced noise, or else I would have them without any hesitation. To anyone who wants super quality cables to get the best out of their system can offer I highly recommend these.
> Unfortunately I was unable to purchase at this time due to my paying off my pre. But I know that this is the best cable I have sampled so far & I will one day have one made for me, even if for the second system, Which by the way is no slouch & with this cable in it just finishes it off perfectly. But the heartbreaking thing for me is now they are out of my system...
> ...


 
  
 Nice impressions mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am glad to see that you enjoy Silk.


----------



## maguire

Thanks Mike, The Silk is indeed an amazing cable.


----------

